# Really torn on which interior to get in my Cruze



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm very clear that I want the outside of my cruze to be black. But I'm really having trouble deciding which interior is the best. They all look pretty good. The cocoa one is the most practical because on sunny days, the interior won't roast as much.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Get the interior that has leather instead of the cloth, aka not all black. The brick is nice, and leather on the dash


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Get the LTZ with Automatic Climate Control and remote start. By the time you climb in, things will have cooled or warmed nicely.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea, I'm definitely getting the ltz so the leather will be standard. I'm tempted by the brick, and the cocoa. Can people share what they got and if they're satisfied with it?


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Shawn, you don't like the all black interior?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Zenman said:


> Yea, I'm definitely getting the ltz so the leather will be standard. I'm tempted by the brick, and the cocoa. Can people share what they got and if they're satisfied with it?


I have the black/brick interior and I really really like it. I was apprehensive about ordering because i tend to be pretty conservative, but I am SO glad i did it. Every time I get in the car I am thrilled with my choice. I like the cocoa too, but there is too much light colored material for my family lifestyle . I am glad I did not chicken out and get the black/black. Not that the black looks bad, I just like my two tone better.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

black/black is fine but it has cloth on the dash for some ungodly reason. the leather on the dash looks 10x better, so i would avoid it if you have the choice.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea, the cruze I test drove had the black leather interior but I noticed the fabric above/on the glove compartment. So on the brick and cocoa choices there is leather there instead???


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Btw, on almost all the black ltz's I've seen listed on the web sites of dealers near me, the interior is the all black one.

Edit: I just checked and there are only 6 black Ltzs within 60 miles of where I live (san francisco) and all but one of them have the jet black interior. The other one is the cocoa interior. Where are the brick interiors? Here's my ideal cruze, unfortunately I haven't seen it anywhere online nearby:

Black Ltz w/ brick interior (or maybe cocoa)
RS package
Premium sound

Is that too much to ask? A lot of the black Ltzs have the sunroof and that's an $850 feature I really don't want.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the all black interior and really like it. I don't care for the brick (orange) color and tan/brown is hideous with the black exterior. Your opinion may differ, but black & brown just don't go together.


----------



## straitnlong (Mar 12, 2011)

I am seriously looking at ordering the LTZ, so I would appreciate knowing if the all-black leather interior has black fabric on the dash area, or is that also covered in black leather? The local dealership didn't have any leather interiors on the lot for me to look at. I test drove a fabric seat model and didn't really like the black fabric on the dash area. I thought it made it look cheap. After reading some of the postings it sounds like the brick ro tan/brown-coloured leather interiors may have a leather dash area, but the all-black may have the fabric. I hope someone can clear that up for me.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The all black interior has cloth on the dash.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw the black material on black background and thought it was boring. What makes the interior so unique with the Cruze is the color contrast. Without that it just doesn't jump if you ask me. Mine is black material with the titanium insert on seats and dash. I love it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

justmike said:


> I saw the black material on black background and thought it was boring. What makes the interior so unique with the Cruze is the color contrast. Without that it just doesn't jump if you ask me. Mine is black material with the titanium insert on seats and dash. I love it.


the cloth/leather on your dash is titanium? uhm..


----------



## Minibush (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone who sees my black/brick interior loves it. I think the cocoa/beige is too much like every other sedan out there. Black/brick is all leather, but the roof and inside the posts (from dash up on the windows) are a lighter color.


----------

